# Berghorst Enterprises: Get Out While You Still Can!



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Seems they are financially insolvent...

Another NAMFS member....this just keeps getting better and better...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

where did this little tidbit come from?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This is part one...
http://foreclosurepedia.org/berghorst-enterprises-financially-insolvent/


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope not they still owe me $67.90 :whistling2:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

They have been screwing people for years. I was warned about them in 2010.....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Whoever wrote that article is very unprofessional. The facts may or may not be true but this "article" in and of itself is nothing more than bad taste "journalism". Foreclosurepedia just lost even more credibility imo.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It appears to be a good story with some meat, but the author simply butchered the article. I would not want something written and formatted like that going out with my name on it. The is an opportunity to make a dent here, but not with such shoddy writing in it's current form.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm not big on his style of writing but the guy does come up with s***...and his information should not be ignored because you don't care for his style...
This has a lot of meat to it....this company is in trouble...
But then again so is the industry of "subbing"....


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

this article pretty much describes 75% of regionals doesn't it?


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a sub for me that is close to 12000 in the hole with this company. and that's 12k past 90 days. When he said he wasn't going to complete any more work till he was paid current he was told to kick rocks and they would find another vendor for his area.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> I have a sub for me that is close to 12000 in the hole with this company. and that's 12k past 90 days. When he said he wasn't going to complete any more work till he was paid current he was told to kick rocks and they would find another vendor for his area.


Would love to hear his story.....:thumbup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> I have a sub for me that is close to 12000 in the hole with this company. and that's 12k past 90 days. When he said he wasn't going to complete any more work till he was paid current he was told to kick rocks and they would find another vendor for his area.


One of my buddies/subs told me a few years back he ran into a Berghorst lettered truck at the city dump. Started talking with the guy and asked if he worked directly for them as he didn't think they had employees covering Milwaukee. He was an independent contractor and apparently they owed him around $11k and he wrote it off after they signed the title over for the truck. 

The dude in the Berghorst truck may have been full of crap but I know my buddy was telling the truth.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> I have a sub for me that is close to 12000 in the hole with this company. and that's 12k past 90 days. When he said he wasn't going to complete any more work till he was paid current he was told to kick rocks and they would find another vendor for his area.


His name isn't Gary is it?


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

No his name isn't gary, Actually I know of 2 contractors that have worked for them in this year and are still owed for invoices over 90 and 120 days old and both are large amounts


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Prezshop said:


> No his name isn't gary, Actually I know of 2 contractors that have worked for them in this year and are still owed for invoices over 90 and 120 days old and both are large amounts


Would love to talk to them...


----------

